# 2008 UFHORA National Championship Races



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

2008 UFHORA National Championship Races
June 26th - 29th, 2008

MIRACLE MILE RACEWAYS - www.miraclemileraceway.com

Over $1500.00 in cash and prizes

Participant plaques to all entries

PLAQUES for 1st through 6th

Awards to all winners of support races

All support races are on the Unlimited Track

LOCATION:
10837 US HIGHWAY 441
LEESBURG, FL 34788
NEXT TO HOME DEPOT / BEHIND BURGER KING
352-253-2369

SCHEDULE:

Thursday 06/26/08 
10:00AM - Open (All tracks open for practice)
7:00PM -Thunder Cup Support Race 
10:00PM - Close

Friday 06/27/08
9:00AM - Open (Registration & Practice)
1:00PM - T-Jet Tech
2:00PM - T-Jet Race
(round robin/semis{12 or more}/main) 
6:30PM - Membership Meeting (all tracks off)
7:30PM - Best Appearing Race car
7:30PM - Concourse D'Elegance
8:00PM - Super Stock Tech & Qualifying
9:00PM - Modified Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close	

Saturday 06/28/08 
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - Drivers Meeting 
10:30AM - Super Stock Race
12:30PM - Modified Race
12:30PM - Amateur Modified Tech
1:00PM - Amateur Modified Race 
(round robin/semis{12 or more}/main) 
8:00PM - Restricted Open Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Sunday 06/29/08
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - Unlimited Tech
9:00AM - Unlimited Race 
(round robin/semis{12 or more}/main) 
9:30AM - Restricted Open Race
Awards Ceremony to follow racing

ENTRY FEES:

Amateur Modified $10.00 / $15.00 non-member
Super Stock $15.00 / $20.00 non-member
Modified $20.00 / $25.00 non-member
Restricted Open $25.00 / $30.00 non-member
Unlimited $25.00 / $30.00 non-member
Support Races $10.00 / $10.00 non-member

MOTELS / HOTELS:

Microtel Inn 9700 US. 441, Leesburg, FL 34788 -352-315-1234 - $79.00 & UP
Days Inn, 1115 W North Blvd., Leesburg FL 34748 -352-787-3131 - $59.00 & UP
Guesthouse Inn, 1308 N 14th St., Leesburg, FL 34748 -352-787-1210 - $59.00 & UP
Sleep Inn, 2476 N Citrus Blvd., Leesburg, FL 34748 -352-326-9002 - $59.00 & UP
Holiday Inn Express, 3601 W. Burleigh Blvd., Tavares, FL 32778(888 465 4329) $96.00 & UP

DIRECTIONS:

From Orlando International Airport: (Plenty of Toll Roads / Have Cash and Change Handy) Take Airport Blvd. Northbound leaving the airport. Take the ramp to State Road 436/528 Beeline Express Way-TOLL Rd exit west bound ramp to Florida's Turnpike. Go west for 6.2 miles Take exit #4 for Florida's Turnpike toward US-441 / Orange Blossom Trail / US-92 / US-17 Keep right at the fork, follow signs for Florida's Turnpike Northbound and merge onto Florida's Turnpike / Towards Ocala. Head North for 31.3 miles. Take exit #285 to merge onto US-27 Northbound towards Leesburg, Partial toll road. Head North for 14.1 miles. Turn right at intersection of State Rd-44. Head East for 2.1 miles Turn right at East Main St. Intersection. Head East for 1.7 miles and merge onto US-441 Southbound for 3.6 miles. Look for the Home Depot & Burger King to the left. There is a left turning lane after the intersection. Raceway is on the left, behind Burger King next to Home Depot.

RESTAURANTS (in the immediate vicinity):

Cracker Barrel, Outback Steakhouse, Ruby Tuesday, Red Lobster, Chili's, Olive Garden, Subway, Barnhills, KFC, McDonald's, IHOP, Wendy's, Steak & Shake, Habanero's Mexican Grill, Burger King and Angelo's Italian Restaurant

SHOPPING:

Lake Square Mall

TRACKS:









Venom
Super Stock
Wiz Track
4 feet x 16 feet
Power Supply
Computerized
Owner: Ed Delfin









Double L
Amateur Modified
Tomy Track
4 feet x 16 feet
Power Supply
Computerized
Owner: Ed Delfin









Bent L Raceway
Modified
Tomy Track
4 feet x 16 feet
Power Supply
Computerized
Owner: Ken Graff









Black Oak Raceway
Restricted Open
Continuous Rail Tomy Track
4 feet x 16 feet
Power Supply
Computerized
Owner: Craig Reynolds









Hurricane
Unlimited
All Support Races
Continuous Rail Wiz Track
4 feet x 16 feet
Power Supply
Computerized
Owner: Dan McCleary

Click Here to view the entire PDF race flyer for the 2008 Nationals. Adobe Acrobat Reader required.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

A view of the race shop.


----------

